# 2014 Specialized Road Bikes



## Tire Biter

Made you look.


----------



## tednugent

I should negative rep you....


----------



## Tire Biter

tednugent said:


> I should negative rep you....


Sorry, but all the new releases are killing this Specialized fanboy.


----------



## PJ352

tednugent said:


> I should negative rep you....


+1. Or would that be -2??


----------



## PJ352

Tire Biter said:


> Sorry, but all the new releases are killing this Specialized fanboy.


Just watch the TdF. You'll see all kinds of new stuff....


----------



## Devastazione

This is the way to keep the buzz alive,no doubt. I just hope they will come out with something big. Last year or 2 years ago you could have spotted pre production models since april ( Epic),so far all we know is the Enduro 29. Not even on those japan websites,nothing. Can't wait !!


----------



## Chris96

From what I've heard the Enduro 29 is the only new bike for 2014.


----------



## PJ352

Pure speculation on my part, but since Spec has touted their new wind tunnel and added AEROISEVERYTHING to their market speak, I'm guessing you'll see that philosophy reflected in more of their product line. Tarmacs, Roubaix's, possibly Allez.... 

But, time will tell....


----------



## Racerdj

I took the bait!


----------



## Tire Biter

PJ352 said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but since Spec has touted their new wind tunnel and added AEROISEVERYTHING to their market speak, I'm guessing you'll see that philosophy reflected in more of their product line. Tarmacs, Roubaix's, possibly Allez....
> 
> But, time will tell....


I bet this will be included on some:

Shimano Unveils Hydraulic Road Discs with R785 Di2 System & 11-Speed Ultegra Di2!


----------



## Tire Biter

Racerdj said:


> I took the bait!


Any day now: Specialized CruX cyclocross bikes 2014 ? first look | BikeRadar


----------



## PJ352

Tire Biter said:


> Any day now: Specialized CruX cyclocross bikes 2014 ? first look | BikeRadar


Good find. I noticed that Spec has added an early launch tab:
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## nismo73

Supposedly next week is global launch, so we should see all models then...


----------



## Rashadabd

PJ352 said:


> Good find. I noticed that Spec has added an early launch tab:
> Specialized Bicycle Components


I like... a lot.


----------



## tballco

*2014 Specialized Bikes at Copper Mountain*

Here they are:

View attachment 283854


There is a whole tent full of them at Copper Mountain
View attachment 283855


News should be out shortly. They were setting up for their big roll out to the press and dealers yesterday. It starts today so news should be out soon.... but not from me. I had to head home, sorry.


----------



## tballco

One more pic of the tent full of sweet bikes. All I got, sorry.

View attachment 283859


----------



## tballco

nismo73 said:


> Supposedly next week is global launch, so we should see all models then...


Oops.. new here. See pics up above where I replied to a previous post.


----------



## bklyon

Here are a few more pics I found from the launch.....

Specialized 2014²úÆ··¢²¼»á DAY1£ºµ½´ïCopper Mountain_Òµ½ç×ÊÑ¶_×ÔÐÐ³µÍø_Biketo.com

Can't quite make out the spec levels on the Tarmacs. IMHO Ultegra 6870 di2 on a Pro level Tarmac frame would be a very hot ticket. From the above pictures it looks like they'll be specing Red 22 hydraulic rim breaks on some of the S-Works Tarmacs & Venges.


----------



## Tire Biter

bklyon said:


> Here are a few more pics I found from the launch.....
> 
> Can't quite make out the spec levels on the Tarmacs. IMHO Ultegra 6870 di2 on a Pro level Tarmac frame would be a very hot ticket. From the above pictures it looks like they'll be specing Red 22 hydraulic rim breaks on some of the S-Works Tarmacs & Venges.


Roubaix S-Works disc brakes for sure.
Here are a few more photos of the 2014 Epic on another forum:

Specialized 2014??? - Page 3


----------



## lubin33

Tarmac 2014
View attachment 283910


----------



## lubin33

Venge 2014
View attachment 283911


----------



## Tire Biter

Thanks Lubin! Tarmac looks to be an SL4. I like the new paint!


----------



## dlsmith003

delete post


----------



## bklyon

Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## Katy Trail B

First those that have put good info up thank you!! Any thing on the Roubaix or Allez???


----------



## Tire Biter

[SUB][/SUB]


Katy Trail B said:


> First those that have put good info up thank you!! Any thing on the Roubaix or Allez???


Here is an Aus. Site with Allez: You searched for 2014 allez | Topgear Cycles - Balwyn, VictoriaTopgear Cycles - Balwyn, Victoria


----------



## pdainsworth

nmnmn


----------



## lubin33

Allez 2014
View attachment 283936
View attachment 283937


----------



## dlsmith003

delete post


----------



## bmajik

Looking for Tarmac Expert level specs? No need for pics. PLEASE!


----------



## aaronpass

lubin33,

Do you have the pictures for the Crux? Specifically looking for the S-Works version.


----------



## nismo73

There's a bright blue Roubaix sl4 that looks like it has Red group on it...Any close up pics or info please.


----------



## dlsmith003

delete post


----------



## Adrianinkc

More pics. 

2014 SPECIALIZED S-Works » ????????


----------



## Devastazione

Adrianinkc said:


> More pics.
> 
> 2014 SPECIALIZED S-Works » ????????



No way !! Are they back to the glossy finish on the Tarmac Sworks ? Dude.........:mad2::cryin:

And SL4 too,wich mean SL5 or any other major Tarmac overhaul will be due for 2015


----------



## smedly

Any info or pics out there on the 2014 Roubaix?


----------



## Shutuplegs

Some bigger pictures

View attachment 284107
View attachment 284108
View attachment 284109
View attachment 284110
View attachment 284111
View attachment 284112
View attachment 284113
View attachment 284114
View attachment 284115


----------



## BluesDawg

Specialized 2014 Road And Triathlon Bikes: Discs, Hydraulics, Size-specific Tubing - Roubaix, Tarmac, Venge, Shiv, S-Works - BikeRadar


----------



## livestronger7

The Roubaix SL4 Expert will be mine next year. Can't wait!

The big news isn’t just the S-Works model – there are a total of FIVE disc brake Roubaix options for 2014:

•Roubaix SL4 Sora Disc – $1,950 - Shimano mechanical brakes
•Roubaix SL4 Sport Disc SRAM (shown) – $2,900 – S-Series hydraulic brakes w/ Apex 10-speed group
•*Roubaix SL4 Expert – $TBD – Ultegra Di2 w/ new Shimano hydraulic disc brakes*•S-Works Roubaix SL4 Red Disc – 8,500
•S-Works Roubaix SL4 Disc frameset – $3,500

2014 Specialized Road & Triathlon Bikes ? More Disc Brakes & Trickle Down Tech!


----------



## smedly

When do the 2014 models typically show up in the store?


----------



## cmschmie

smedly said:


> When do the 2014 models typically show up in the store?


Typically around September if I remember correctly.
However, keep in mind that if your local Specialized retailer does not have decent turnover, they may not receive them until later in the year or even early 2014.

Best bet would be to wait until the Specialized website is completely updated for the 2014 models, go to your LBS and ask them to order one for you.
Be prepared for them to try to sell you a 2013 that they have on the floor.


----------



## smedly

cmschmie said:


> Typically around September if I remember correctly.
> However, keep in mind that if your local Specialized retailer does not have decent turnover, they may not receive them until later in the year or even early 2014.
> 
> Best bet would be to wait until the Specialized website is completely updated for the 2014 models, go to your LBS and ask them to order one for you.
> Be prepared for them to try to sell you a 2013 that they have on the floor.


Thanks for the info. I'm in a tough spot I guess. I want a new Roubaix but can't decide if I should wait to get a 2014 model...


----------



## Tire Biter

smedly said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm in a tough spot I guess. I want a new Roubaix but can't decide if I should wait to get a 2014 model...


Based upon my order experience last year, the newer the technology on the bike you order the longer the wait.


----------



## smedly

Tire Biter said:


> Based upon my order experience last year, the newer the technology on the bike you order the longer the wait.


Any input on whether disc brakes and/or SL4 fitting is worth waiting for? I'm guessing I'll have to pay close to MSRP if I want to order from my LBS.


----------



## Tire Biter

smedly said:


> Any input on whether disc brakes and/or SL4 fitting is worth waiting for? I'm guessing I'll have to pay close to MSRP if I want to order from my LBS.


I am very happy with my Roubaix SL4 and would recommend the frame. You will need to determine if your riding conditions justify the added weight of the new disc brakes. I live in a mountain region, rarely ride in wet weather, and have more trouble climbing than stopping. I love the disc brakes on the mountain bike, but don't yet see them benefitting me on the road. Just one opinion.

PS - Last year Specialized offered an early order incentive of 20% off at my LBS around August.


----------



## paulq

Any geometry changes for the Tarmac (i.e. taller?)


----------



## Goodbarsix

Here's hoping some if those wild paint jobs creep to the Pro and Expert models!!


----------



## cmschmie

I am a frequent visitor to the Red Kite Prayer site. According to a post last Friday, one of the authors was in Colorado for the 2014 Specialized launch. He will not be able to post about the bikes until some point this week, but expect a fairly decent overview of most bikes and a pretty good review of 2-3 bikes.


----------



## jsedlak

Devastazione said:


> And SL4 too,wich mean SL5 or any other major Tarmac overhaul will be due for 2015


I'm glad they're taking a year off... My wallet can't keep up with yearly updates to 10k bikes!!


----------



## tednugent

as someone mentioned...

Spec's 2014 Early Launch has some info on it, and pics.

ie.. top CruX is Pro Race Red Disc (with Red Hydros)


----------



## cmschmie

cmschmie said:


> I am a frequent visitor to the Red Kite Prayer site. According to a post last Friday, one of the authors was in Colorado for the 2014 Specialized launch. He will not be able to post about the bikes until some point this week, but expect a fairly decent overview of most bikes and a pretty good review of 2-3 bikes.


Here are some.
Specialized Unveils its 2014 Line : Red Kite Prayer


----------



## cmschmie

And another site...
FEATURES: BEING THERE: SPECIALIZED 2014 GLOBAL PRESS LAUNCH

I would expect the Specialized website to be updated soon.


----------



## NealH

cmschmie said:


> Here are some.
> Specialized Unveils its 2014 Line : Red Kite Prayer


That some interesting comments on that site. I've always thought....and I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder so we will all be a little different in taste......that the Venge is the nicest looking aero bike on the market. I say this with an unbiased slant, even though I am a fan of most Specialized bikes (from a performance and geometry perspective). 

I will look forward to the 2015 bikes as we should start seeing some changes to the mainstream bikes like the Tarmac and Venge. Maybe, anyway. I guess Specialized has to be careful not to mess up the recipe they currently have on these bikes, because its a winner.


----------



## Dave Try

Some pics posted by my lbs from colorado

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151441791451685.1073741826.163499201684&type=1


----------



## Katy Trail B

Hey Dave, 

What was up with the Red Roubaix test bikes? Is this a Test Red Color like last year was for the SL3? Also looked like they Had Shimano Ultegra with the Mid Cage /AKA "WiFli" and a larger 32 cassette from a picture on Road Bike Action.

Bryan


----------



## ukbloke

Many of the bikes (but not the SWorks) seem to have the Specialized wording on the down tube in a bizarre orientation - facing up and sometimes also down, rather than left and right. That is incredibly lame, IMHO. That would probably be a showstopper for me, and I realize that's a really shallow opinion.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> Many of the bikes (but not the SWorks) seem to have the Specialized wording on the down tube in a bizarre orientation - facing up and sometimes also down, rather than left and right. That is incredibly lame, IMHO. *That would probably be a showstopper for me*, and I realize that's a really shallow opinion.


That makes two of us. I think it defies logic and is almost like saying "we're out of ideas that make sense, so let's try this". I don't care for the 2014 Tarmacs paint scheme around the HT area, either. Looks 'Trek-ish'.

BTW, there _are_ S-Works frames done in similar fashion. ) :


----------



## Tire Biter

I didn't see it at first, but I still like what I do see. Come on Specialized update your site! It's not like you haven't had all year to prep for the launch.


----------



## Katy Trail B

PJ352 said:


> That makes two of us. I think it defies logic and is almost like saying "we're out of ideas that make sense, so let's try this". I don't care for the 2014 Tarmacs paint scheme around the HT area, either. Looks 'Trek-ish'.
> 
> BTW, there _are_ S-Works frames done in similar fashion. ) :



I will say that makes 3 of us. I have seen a few other companys doing this down tube thing also. I think the 2014 S Works Allez had that style at least what I had seen on Bike Rumor. I would like to get a SL4 Roubaix in the Test Red if they offer it like they had out at the launch. If not I guess I will have to wait another year. 

I do like Trek's Project One and wish Specialized would offer some thing like this. They could bring the frames here and paint them here. I think personalizing is some thing we would be willing to pay for, at least I would.


----------



## Tire Biter

Looks like they are now posted.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Tranzition

Tire Biter said:


> Looks like they are now posted.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


NICE!! (Finally!) 

I love that blue on the Roubaix SL4 Pro Race and the yellow on the Roubaix Expert Ultegra Disc!


----------



## Tire Biter

The Roubaix selection looks updated:

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------

